# How long for 7500 hcg to leave body?? First Response evap line??



## chloe99 (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh no!!!! For the first time ever I have caved and done an early hpt!!

I have been a total sucker for the new First Response packaging - test 6 days before ... etc etc!

Anyway, I've tested 10.5 days after my HCG of 7500.  What do you think?  Got a v v faint pink BFP on First response test.  So am I pg or cld this still be a false pos from the hcg shot?


----------



## chloe99 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi all.

If you read my other hcg post you will know that I have gone and tested VERY early!!!

I have a v v faint pink line come up on a First response Test within the 3 minutes.

So has any one had an evaporation line on First response which looks like that?

Thank you!!


----------



## bundleofjoy (Nov 11, 2008)

hope its a BFP,...


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Hopefully it's a genuine +ve result but the HCG injection can take up to 14 days to leave your body, this is why clinics advise against early testing and recommend leaving at least 14 days following the injection to avoid false positive results.

I would try not to test again until your official test day.  I know there's lots of ladies who do test early but from personal experience I'm not an advocate of this...and that is my personal opinion I appreciate.  I've never actually tested early but with our 2nd FET I had HCG injections as support during 2ww....no trigger injection prior to ovulation but I did have 250 mcg (approx 6500IU) Ovitrelle at 3dpt and 8dpt.  I tested at 14dpt (as still advised by clinic) and had positive result and then had blood test which was 20.9 mIU...I continued to test +ve results and at 16dpt my blood test was 5.8 mIU.  Despite the low HCG levels I still got positive hpts right up until 18/19dpt.  It was one of the worst 2ww we've ever experienced as we had no idea if it was genuine pregnancy which has turned into early miscarriage/chemical pregnancy or whether it was false positive from the injections.  As it turned out, it was a genuine but short lived pregnancy.  However, I would never want to go through that stress, anxiety and heartache again....

...so personally I would wait to test again when you're at least 14 days past the injection...or better still, on your OTD and fingers crossed that the positive line is stronger and darker !

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## chloe99 (Aug 27, 2008)

Minxy - thanks for replying - I really hope you get your dream very soon as you've had a long long ride.

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

chloe99 said:


> Minxy - thanks for replying - I really hope you get your dream very soon as you've had a long long ride.
> 
> xx


Thanks hun.....and I'm keeping fingers & toes crossed for you that this is "the one"   

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Penelope (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi there,

According to my internet research, HCG has a half-life of 33-36 hours (depending on brand), that means the quantity present in your body halves every 33-36 hours.  Based on the 33 hour half-life, it will take 16 and a half days for the HCG to decline to 2 (i.e. a level unlikely to be detected by a HPT).  Obviously everybody's different so this is just an estimate. 

Good luck!

Penelope


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Hi Penelope*

HCG has half life of approx 30-33 hours so should be out of the body within 14 days, depending on our metabolisms and how quickly we individually eliminate the drugs from our system.

Ovitrelle...half life of approx 30hrs

http://emc.medicines.org.uk/emc/assets/c/html/DisplayDoc.asp?DocumentID=14386

Pregnyl...half life of approx 33hrs

http://home.intekom.com/pharm/donmed/pregnyl.html

This is why in general most clinics advise that you leave 14 days from HCG to testing to ensure that it is completely out of your system. Some clinics recommend testing at 14dpEC and at this stage the HCG injection should not be in body and not cause false +ve result.

It can sometimes be seen as approx 1000 IU per day but this is very much an approximation as 10,000 IU of Pregnyl and 6,500 IU (or 250mcg) of Ovitrelle can still take _up to _ 14 days.

Hope that helps 

Good luck for your test results (today I think ?) & take care   
Natasha

*Hi Chloe*

Any news hun.....I'm keeping fingers & toes crossed that it was a genuine +ve result   

Good luck & take care
Natasha xx

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## solucky (Apr 16, 2008)

hi hope no one minds if i ask a question?...i had 1500iu of prgnyl hcg 3 days after et and i hav  don a preg test every day since (i had injection saturday 2day is tuesday) and have completely negatives?? surely hcg from injection shud b givin me a positive?? the reason i tested was 2 watch the pos line decrease and hopefully my real positive appear? any advice gratefully received!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Solucky ~ i'm going to lock this thread a it's an older one and hopefully you'll get some replies on your other thread.

Lots of luck  

Lizzy xxx


----------

